
Powder Mountain – a utopian club for the millennial elite - yazr
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/16/powder-mountain-ski-resort-summit-elite-club-rich-millennials
======
yazr
Some chosen quotes...

> help them buy an entire mountain in Utah,

> [who exactly might colonise Mars] “Unfortunately ... The people with power
> and money.”

> casually refer to a segment of their clientele as “the billionaire set”

> cheaper tickets for women to improve the gender ratio

